# Houston native son, songwriter Rodney Crowell bringing it back home



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Houston's native son, HOF songwriter Rodney Crowell has re-united on tour and in the studio with the brilliant guitarist/musician Steuart Smith. Crowell was in town Sat. night performing & promoting his new recording, "TarpaperSky" on the heels of his Grammy winning, "Old Yellow Moon", collaboration with his old friend Emmylou Harris. 

I was pleased to shake hands with Mr. Smith just as before in 1987.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Ha. Somehow managed to load a pic. That would be the Houston Kid...


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Been a fan for a long time. That's pretty cool man!!


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Stars on the Water and Telephone Road - OMG. Where did he perform. We went to see REK and the Robison bros. but got rained out at Battleground park.

SG2


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

smokinguntoo said:


> Stars on the Water and Telephone Road - OMG. Where did he perform. We went to see REK and the Robison bros. but got rained out at Battleground park.
> 
> SG2


 He played at the Firehouse Saloon. Good folks down there but not my favorite venue. Sound mix was muddy, too...

I shook hands with Steuart Smith and told him the last time we met was 1987. I may be wrong on the exact year. They played at Fitzgeralds on thst occasion. I've seen Rodney at Rockefellers, the Mucky Duck, Creighton Theater in Conroe and the Continental in Houston. He makes a return to Conroe soon, if memory serves.

That "album", "Diamonds and Dirt" had 5 number one songs including Grammy winning Song of the Year, "After All This Time". That had never been done before or since... One song was a duet with then wife Rosanne Cash.

Since, 2002's The Houston Kid, which details growing up in the hardscabble(and dysfunction) of marginal Gulf Coast residency circa 1950's-60's, Crowell has released work that is testament to his Hall Of Fame standing. Much like his close friend Guy Clark, who recently released an outstanding cd at 74 years of age. Lord bless these Texas troubadours...


----------

